# Trane XR12 Problem



## blc0816 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a Trane XR12 that the fan on the outside unit is not running. I checked the motor run capacitor and that seems to be fine. The blades on the fan turn freely when I manually turn them. What else should I be checking?  Also if I tap the relay with a screw driver the fan will start. Does this mean the relay might be bad?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 24, 2014)

blc0816 said:


> Does this mean the relay might be bad?



Or it could be a loose connection.  Wiggle wires and watch the fan.

You could also try sanding the relay contacts with a strip of 100 grit or finer paper and see if that temporarily clears it up.  If so, you need a new relay.  
A replacement from Grainger that is electrically equivalent will almost certainly be cheaper than the maker's part.  
There may also be the OEM logo, name and part number on the relay and so you can find the specs online.  Typical relay OEM names are Honeywell, Omron and Potter & Brumfield.


----------



## blc0816 (Apr 24, 2014)

took a relay out of my XR12 1 1/2  ton since it used the same as the XR12 3 ton, didn't fix the problem. So I've eliminated the motor run capacitor and the relay, that leaves the defrost printed circuit board. I think the fan motor is ok since when I tap the relay it runs. Anybody have any other ideas besides the printed circuit board?


Sent from my iPad using Home Repair


----------



## woodchuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Does it also run when you tap the replacement relay.


----------



## blc0816 (Apr 24, 2014)

yes


Sent from my iPad using Home Repair


----------



## blc0816 (Apr 24, 2014)

the relay that I swapped I put back into the 1 1/2 ton unit and it works fine


Sent from my iPad using Home Repair


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 24, 2014)

Maybe it's a bad solder joint.  If you don't see it you could try tracing upstream with a voltmeter, while tapping, to see where you are losing the voltage.


----------



## blc0816 (Apr 30, 2014)

Problem is now fixed. It was my condensation pump in the basement that went bad. There are wires attached frrom the thermostat to this pump. The water was not pumping out. So therefore the condenser and fan to the condenser was not coming on. Purchased pump on Amazon for $48 bucks, hooked everything up and everything is now working fine. Think God I found the problem. Next step was to call in the HVAC professionals and I know that would have cost me a pretty penny.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the follow up, it may just help someone else someday.


----------

